# Help needed: can't get Realtek ALC1200 working on MSI B550M motherboard under Windows 7



## G502 (Apr 19, 2021)

I have an MSI B550M Mortar motherboard and am currently running Windows 7. Everything works fine except I can't get the Realtek audio working to use with my S/PDIF optical cable.

Using Realtek's latest (2.82) drivers I was able to get the Realtek HD Audio Manager installed, but I still was not able to hear any audio come out of the speakers and I have not been able to see "5.1 channels" or see any Dolby Digital Live/DTS options anywhere.

I have tried several solutions including 2.81 drivers which apparently worked for another user with a B550 chipset (but they are running Windows 10 and I'm on 7). 

When I try to install 2.80 or 2.81 drivers I see an error message at the end of the installation: 


```
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver - InstallShield Wizard
---------------------------
Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure !!
 [Error Code : -0001]
```

When I install the latest 2.82 drivers there is no error but there is no 5.1 or DTS/DDL options and I still don't have sound via optical cable.

In all cases, the driver displayed in Device Manager remains as "*High Definition Audio Device*" by Microsoft.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2021)

G502 said:


> I have an MSI B550M Mortar motherboard and am currently running Windows 7. Everything works fine except I can't get the Realtek audio working to use with my S/PDIF optical cable.
> 
> Using Realtek's latest (2.82) drivers I was able to get the Realtek HD Audio Manager installed, but I still was not able to hear any audio come out of the speakers and I have not been able to see "5.1 channels" or see any Dolby Digital Live/DTS options anywhere.
> 
> ...


Well, this error can indicate the lack of the driver information file (INF), the lack of driver installation files, which are usually available to INF or the absence of Microsoft's WHQL signature or any other digital signature eligible for such.


----------



## G502 (Apr 19, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Well, this error can indicate the lack of the driver information file (INF), the lack of driver installation files, which are usually available to INF or the absence of Microsoft's WHQL signature or any other digital signature eligible for such.


Firstly thank you very much for replying.

Should I try installing with Digital Signature Enforcement disabled?

Moreover, should the 2.80 or 2.81 version drivers even work for my hardware (the ALC1200)?


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2021)

G502 said:


> Firstly thank you very much for replying.
> 
> Should I try installing with Digital Signature Enforcement disabled?
> 
> Moreover, should the 2.80 or 2.81 version drivers even work for my hardware (the ALC1200)?


I recommend you to install R2.82 directly from the *Realtek website*


----------



## G502 (Apr 19, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> I recommend you to install R2.82 directly from the *Realtek website*


Trying that gives the same error:






I can avoid the error if I use Device Manager and choose "Uninstall" of the High Definition Audio Device *immediately before *I start the Realtek installation.

When I do that, the error does not occur. 

However even then the device does not work, and when I reboot, the device is installed as "High Definition Audio Device" with Microsoft driver again!





Is there a way I can remove this Microsoft driver completely? It seems to be always re-installing itself even after I uninstall it.

Thanks


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2021)

G502 said:


> Trying that gives the same error:
> View attachment 197444
> 
> 
> ...


Send the hardware ID of your audio chip here. It may also be a hardware ID not found in the driver base.


----------



## G502 (Apr 19, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Send the hardware ID of your audio chip here. It may also be a hardware ID not found in the driver base.


According to Device Manager:


*Hardware Ids*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_1462EC94&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_1462EC94

*Compatible Ids*
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_1487&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_1487&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_1487&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022&CTLR_DEV_1487
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_1022
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&GF&VEN_10EC&DEV_0B00&SUBSYS_1462EC94&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01

If you need any more info please just ask.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 19, 2021)

G502 said:


> According to Device Manager:
> 
> 
> *Hardware Ids*
> ...


*Try this driver*


----------



## G502 (Apr 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> *Try this driver*


That one installed OK, and shows the correct version number in the Realtek HD Audio Manager, however I still don't hear any sound from the speakers, and don't have options for 5.1 channels or DTS/Dolby Digital.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 20, 2021)

G502 said:


> That one installed OK, and shows the correct version number in the Realtek HD Audio Manager, however I still don't hear any sound from the speakers, and don't have options for 5.1 channels or DTS/Dolby Digital.
> 
> View attachment 197449
> 
> ...


Now, open the *task manager*, end the *audiodg.exe* process and the *Windows Audio (Audiosrv)* and *Windows Audio Endpoint Builder (AudioEndpointBuilder)* services, *RESPECTIVELY*, open the tablet that I will leave attached and extract the DLL to "*%systemroot%\System32*". Once this is done, restart your computer.


----------



## G502 (Apr 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Now, open the *task manager*, end the *audiodg.exe* process and the *Windows Audio (Audiosrv)* and *Windows Audio Endpoint Builder (AudioEndpointBuilder)* services, *RESPECTIVELY*, open the tablet that I will leave attached and extract the DLL to "*%systemroot%\System32*". Once this is done, restart your computer.


That has changed the Realtek HD Audio Manager screen a bit. I can now see DTS/Dolby logos, but still no sound is being produced from the speakers. 

My speakers also have a "Decode" light which lights up when digital audio is being sent to them; this light does not switch on either.

I have tried using the "Test" options in the Windows Sound dialog and have also tried playing a film with DTS audio, and still nothing.

There are still no "5.1 channel" options in the sound dialog either.





Oh, I have a "Dolby" tab in the sound properties now:





Still no 5.1 options:





I also received this warning when I tried to open the sound properties:


----------



## AAF Optimus (Apr 20, 2021)

Try running *"regsvr32.exe" "RltkAPO64.dll"* and restarting your pc.


----------



## G502 (Apr 20, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Try running *"regsvr32.exe" "RltkAPO64.dll"* and restarting your pc.


Exactly the same results I'm afraid.

_Also, this may be useless information, but I was trying out other versions of drivers and found one from a slightly older motherboard with the same Realtek codec (ALC1200) with "official" Windows 7 drivers: https://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_nahimic_audio.zip_
_
I downloaded these, patched them using the old "realtek.hd.sound.driver-patch.exe" tool, then installed them (after uninstalling the drivers you had previously sent). 

Interestingly, they installed the generic-looking Realtek HD Audio Manager and not the MSI-branded one from my screenshots. DTS logos etc. were present, and DTS/Dolby 5.1 options were present in the Windows sound dialog box. However, nothing worked - still no audio, and no "Decode" light on my speakers._

Anyway, I'm back using the drivers you sent, and the modded .dll you sent as well. If you have more suggestions please continue


----------



## G502 (Apr 21, 2021)

Quick update: I suspect the onboard audio itself may be faulty. I can't see a red light coming from the optical out port. 

I'm going to replace the board and/or try a discrete sound card. 

Will update in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## G502 (Apr 24, 2021)

OK, I replaced the motherboard with an identical one and the optical port actually works - I can hear sound now.

*However* I still only see "2 channel" modes when selecting a "Default Format", even when I am running the modified RltkAPO64.dll driver which @Alan Finotty provided above.

I *can *see the DTS and Dolby buttons in the Realtek control panel, but no matter if I use them or not, my receiver is only receiving stereo (2 channel) sound and not 5.1.

Any idea how I can enable 5.1 formats, please?


----------



## G502 (Apr 25, 2021)

Finally got this working with a driver from forum user @dvojinov, from this post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3742663

I'm not sure how his driver differs from the modified drivers provided by @Alan Finotty but I'm just glad it works. I notice that the Realtek HD Audio control panel is the "generic" blue one with just a small MSI logo in the corner. I also notice that the audio codec is now showing as *ALCB00 *whatever that means*:


*

The filename of the driver I used is *realtek_hda_6.0.1.8272_dts_ddl_experimental.zip *and currently it's available from here: http://sharemods.com/dmwlfqpe2h66/Realtek_HDA_6.0.1.8272_DTS_DDL_experimental.zip.html

To summarise, the procedure which got this working on my MSI B550M Mortar motherboard with Realtek ALC1200 codec on Windows 7 was:

1. Firstly, be aware that I tried about 20 different Realtek HD audio driver packages including R267, R270, R280, R281, R282, and none of these worked.
2. Each time I changed drivers I would uninstall the Realtek package via Control Panel, and then reboot.
3. I would then use DriverStoreExplorer to remove any sign of leftover drivers and reboot.
4. I also disabled driver signature enforcement: I downloaded EasyBCD and ticked "Allow use of unsigned drivers" under Advanced -> Advanced, then rebooted.
5. Finally I downloaded realtek_hda_6.0.1.8272_dts_ddl_experimental drivers above and installed them as normal. If asked to install unsigned drivers, choose "install anyway".
6. After installation, open the Windows "run" box by pressing Windows Key + R, type in "regedit" without quotes. Go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Audio". Add "DisableProtectedAudioDG" of DWORD (32bit value) type and set it to 1.
7. After rebooting, I was able to see the DTS Interactive (5.1) default format in Realtek control panel:




It might not make a difference, but I also plugged in 5.1 speakers via the regular 3.5mm analog speaker jacks on the motherboard, and I was using them for a while. I made sure to select the proper 5.1 speaker configuration. This shouldn't make a difference to the digital/optical out format, but it's something I did so I better mention it.

Thanks to @Alan Finotty for his help and I hope this guide helps someone in future.

Alan, if you have any idea why the driver from @dvojinov worked but the others didn't I would love to know.


----------



## Cosminel_EXE (Sep 30, 2021)

I just make this account to thank you, man you saved a lot of hours of struggle for me, thank you so much! This driver worked like a charm!


----------



## skythera (Nov 16, 2021)

I was looking for a quick solution and I was lucky enough to find this thread since I have the same motherboard. Thanks to your struggle, I got it working in no time. Just had to download the driver and do the registry edit. I can confirm it works on Windows 11 as well.


----------



## BangArangZ (Dec 23, 2021)

G502 said:


> Finally got this working with a driver from forum user @dvojinov, from this post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3742663
> 
> I'm not sure how his driver differs from the modified drivers provided by @Alan Finotty but I'm just glad it works. I notice that the Realtek HD Audio control panel is the "generic" blue one with just a small MSI logo in the corner. I also notice that the audio codec is now showing as *ALCB00 *whatever that means*:
> View attachment 198043*
> ...


DIDNT work for me, feel like crying


----------



## PipoLanar (Jun 5, 2022)

I have an asus b550m tuf plus w10 64 bits and it had no realtek console until i found this. Thanks a lot!


Pipo.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2022)

G502 said:


> I have an MSI B550M Mortar motherboard and am currently running Windows 7. Everything works fine except I can't get the Realtek audio working to use with my S/PDIF optical cable.
> 
> Using Realtek's latest (2.82) drivers I was able to get the Realtek HD Audio Manager installed, but I still was not able to hear any audio come out of the speakers and I have not been able to see "5.1 channels" or see any Dolby Digital Live/DTS options anywhere.
> 
> ...


You do understand that optical audio is only stereo, yes?

The realtek ALC1200 does not include dolby digital encoding, so it can only pass through pre-encoded audio (DTS/DDL pass through from media players) - it cannot encode digital audio.


----------



## chr0nos (Jun 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You do understand that optical audio is only stereo, yes?
> 
> The realtek ALC1200 does not include dolby digital encoding, so it can only pass through pre-encoded audio (DTS/DDL pass through from media players) - it cannot encode digital audio.



AFAIK all realtek chips can encode DDL/DTS, its just a Flag that gets set driver side


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2022)

chr0nos said:


> AFAIK all realtek chips can encode DDL/DTS, its just a Flag that gets set driver side


Correct, but without that driver mod (which is a f*cking nightmare to get working for many users) it's only going to work as stereo


----------



## erpguy53 (Jun 12, 2022)

chr0nos said:


> AFAIK all realtek chips can encode DDL/DTS, its just a Flag that gets set driver side



nope.  not ALL chips.  ALC269, for example, is one that can't encode DDL/DTS



Mussels said:


> Correct, but without that driver mod (which is a f*cking nightmare to get working for many users) it's only going to work as stereo



most ALC2xx chipsets like ALC269 (a laptop based 2-channel chip) can NEVER do DDL/DTS; the exception would be ALC272 in which that one has "optional" DDL/DTS support

this DDL/DTS stuff works best with either ALC6xx (like ALC662 or ALC665) or ALC8xx such as ALC888 & ALC892


----------



## chr0nos (Jun 13, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> nope.  not ALL chips.  ALC269, for example, is one that can't encode DDL/DTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All audio chips can encode DDL/DTS its a software based solution, none are hardware based AFAIK, It just a matter of driver support

AAF Optimus DCH Audio Modded Driver for Windows 10/11 - For ALL HDAUDIO Enumerator Chips | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> nope.  not ALL chips.  ALC269, for example, is one that can't encode DDL/DTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the specifics - i wasnt sure.

I know that some common ones had the DDL hardware, but disabled via the software since the mobo makers didnt pay the licence fee, but as time goes on they're less and less common


----------



## marcin3595p (Jul 10, 2022)

G502 said:


> Finally got this working with a driver from forum user @dvojinov, from this post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3742663
> 
> I'm not sure how his driver differs from the modified drivers provided by @Alan Finotty but I'm just glad it works. I notice that the Realtek HD Audio control panel is the "generic" blue one with just a small MSI logo in the corner. I also notice that the audio codec is now showing as *ALCB00 *whatever that means*:
> View attachment 198043*
> ...


MAAAAAAATE!!! I COULD KISS YOU RIGHT NOW! IT WORKS! I HAVE TRY DOZENS OF SO CALLED BEST AND 100% SURE WAYS TO DEAL WITH IT. 
YOU HAVE JUST SAVED ME FROM THE 3RD DAY OF GOING MAD BECAUSE OF THAT! I SALUT YOU!


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 13, 2022)

im going to be try


G502 said:


> Finally got this working with a driver from forum user @dvojinov, from this post: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-live-and-dts-interactive.193148/post-3742663
> 
> I'm not sure how his driver differs from the modified drivers provided by @Alan Finotty but I'm just glad it works. I notice that the Realtek HD Audio control panel is the "generic" blue one with just a small MSI logo in the corner. I also notice that the audio codec is now showing as *ALCB00 *whatever that means*:
> View attachment 198043*
> ...


im also going to be trying this exact method on:
windows 11
ALC1200
will report back in a min.

how do we stop windows from automatically updating to the new "Dolby" updates in windows 11 updates area?
"Pause Updates"?
that only last for so long.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2022)

tdbone1 said:


> im going to be try
> 
> im also going to be trying this exact method on:
> windows 11
> ...


Disconnect wifi/ethernet or enable a gpedit.msc command or regedit entry.


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 13, 2022)

so i was fully updated on my windows 11 rig as of today 07-12-2022 11:58pm gmt-6
ALC1200
qsg-sb3821c6 and that the vizio 5.1
i pretty much just did the disabling the driver signature in the windows 11 advanced startup features then i did the regedit but skipped the manual removal with that program that was mentioned. i did download the program though.
i didnt remove the drivers as mentioned above through device manager.
basically at this point i just ran the driver installer but of course it wants uninstall then restart then install and restart.
so i completed the installer without doing the F7 disable driver signature thing for the actual install part of the installer (part 2)
anyhow i did wind up perm disabling driver signature and also secure boot.
i have 5.1 but im missing alot of codecs
in the sound manager (realtek and windows) i cant pick alot of options but when i game i have DDL 5.1 and thats all i care about!
whoot
thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2022)

This one is the key - it converts analog/PCM 5.1 into the digital standards that SPDIF uses




These are pass-through settings, for example passing through audio from a DVD or BD without the PC touching it in any way (which often mutes all other audio, so if you get one audio source working while others go silent, untick those boxes to fix it)




The rest is less important, but those two are the keys to watch - people always think the passthrough settings are encoding and get confused by it


----------



## tdbone1 (Jul 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> This one is the key - it converts analog/PCM 5.1 into the digital standards that SPDIF uses
> View attachment 255033
> 
> These are pass-through settings, for example passing through audio from a DVD or BD without the PC touching it in any way (which often mutes all other audio, so if you get one audio source working while others go silent, untick those boxes to fix it)
> ...


i still kind of do think its encoding still.... never knew it was pass thru. still cant get over that. thanks for the info.


----------

